# Wrong Percolation



## imni (7 Feb 2012)

Hi everyone.

We built our house a couple of years ago but we have a problem with the site.
Looking at the plans, the percolation area is in the wrong place and also it is supposed to be a raised type area but it does not seem to be raised very much from the ground.

Although the system is working fine I am worried sick about this now. I am not sure what I need to do and I have no idea of the costs involved in rectifying the situation and money is tight as it is.

Can anyone give a rough estimation of cost involved in rectifying the situation?


----------



## threebedsemi (7 Feb 2012)

If a raised percolation bed was specified, this was because the existing ground was found to be unsuitable to ensure adequate percolation. So it is unlikely to be 'working fine' as it is, in terms of protecting groundwater. Unsound percolation systems usually do not malfunction overnight, rather there may be a steady saturation of the ground which will eventually cause ponding in the percolation area.

The first thing is not to panic. Get hold of the consultant who originally tested the site and get him to have a look at it as-built. As he carried out the testing, he is in the best position to advise you as to your options. 

If you dont have his number, you can find it on the planning file for your application, which may well be available online, or at the very least will be available to view in the Planning Authorities office.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## imni (7 Feb 2012)

Thank you for your reply threebedsemi.  Do you mean contact the architect or the person that did the actual suitability test?


----------



## threebedsemi (7 Feb 2012)

The person who carried out the site suitability test would be your first call, they obviously had a reason for recommending a raised percolation bed.

I would also call the Architect if he provided you with an 'Opinion on Compliance with Planning Permission' at the time of completion, as there may well be planning concerns.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

